# Gyms in Deira



## Cav (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi there,

Does anyone know of any half decent gyms in Deira near to the dhow wharfage? Looking for somewhere to work out at lunchtime which doesn't cost the earth.

Thanks


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi
there is fitness first in deira city centre .... I hope it's close to ur location


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

sabeenmansoor said:


> Hi
> there is fitness first in deira city centre .... I hope it's close to ur location


It costs the earth ...... just left it


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

there is one @ Abu baker and muraqqabat (right at the corner on abu baker going towards makhtom bridge..just look up and you will see a gym with some treadmills .


----------

